# Configuración de contador HSC en Step7 Basic 10.5



## linpark03 (Ago 8, 2011)

Quiero trabajar con un HSC (High Speed Counter) para contar un tren de pulsos, el problema es que al ejecutar el programa en step7 basic V10.5 siempre me muestra un error el parametro "STATUS", el error es 80A1, el cual significa que el identificador de hardware no esta correctamente configurado. Yo configuré el contador en el administrador de dispositivos tal como lo explica un manual de siemens s7-1200, allí el contador tiene ID HW: 1. Por esta razón, yo puse en mi bloque CTRL_HSC, en el parametro HSC lo siguiente: 1 "HSC_1[HSC]". Se supone que deberia funcionar todo sin problema, pero siempre sale el mismo error!! 

Por favor necesito alguien que me ayude asi sea con un ejemplo ya realizado en step7 con contadores rápidos o con la solución directa a este problema. Muchas Gracias!


----------



## linpark03 (Ago 9, 2011)

Ya pude resolver mi problema, para las personas que depronto tengan este mismo conflicto aqui les explico la solución:

El STATUS = 80A1 indica:
“El identificador HSC no direcciona un HSC” 

Por lo tanto se debe verificar que la configuración de Hardware tenga el ID HW=1, este activo el uso del HSC1 y que *la configuración se haya cargado al PLC*, para asegurar esto último se debe realizar una *descarga al PLC cuando tenga abierto y en pantalla la vista de configuración de dispositivo.*


----------

